# Eisenhorn and Cherubael



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here are my models For Eisenhorn and Cherubael made by Scibor.
These are still in progress,I am going for the effect of hellfire burning out of The Deamonhost skin wherever the chains touch.
Should I do the same for where the straps touch or will that be too much?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I think just the chains would be fine. Those are very nice minis. Scibor did a great job, and it looks as if you are as well.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I know you've said it somewhere else but where did you get the Eisenhorn miniature from? - it was a limited edition wasn't it?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

yeah its right in the first post SCIBOR :biggrin:
But I do have the Mr.Burns looking model from the Black Library too.
Infact that why I had Scibor make him because the Black Library model looks like sh%T








see what I mean
However the Pontius Glaw as Kandar the Sharp that comes with it is quite good.


----------

